# parece mentira



## antoniodalesio

*H*ola a todos. Se dice: parece mentira que te lo hayan dicho; pero no parece mentira que te han dicho/hayan dicho

*G*racias


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Antonio,
Vuoi sapere se la frase è corretta in spagnolo?
O hai bisogno della traduzione in italiano? Nell'ultimo caso, per favore, aggiungi anche una bozza del tuo tentativo.
Grazie mille.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Lexinauta

'Parece mentira que te lo hayan dicho.' 
'Parece mentira que te han dicho.' 
'Parece mentira que te hayan/hubieran dicho eso.'


----------



## Neuromante

Parece mentira lo que te han dicho (Una más)


----------



## gatogab

'Parece mentira que te lo hayan dicho.' = non mi pare vero che te l'abbiano detto.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Mi sembra una bugia che te l' abbiano detto  ( sempre affirmativa )


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> Mi sembra una bugia che te l' abbiano detto ( sempre aff*e*rmativa )


Non lo so, ma mi pare strana la frase.
Ho sentito e letto di più 'non mi sembra vero' che 'mi pare una bugia'.
gg


----------



## jeterinmicipen

*N*on cé nessun italiano per corregere
*M*i sembra uno scherzo..... ecco


----------



## gatogab

jeterinmicipen said:


> non c'é nessun italiano per corregere


 gg


----------



## lautaro

Pero "mentira" no es "broma".

Mi idea es "sembra una bugia quello che ti hanno detto", pero capaz tendrías que contestualizar un poco más.


----------



## Larroja

lautaro said:


> Pero "mentira" no es "broma".



In entrambi i casi potrebbe andare qualcosa di generico come: non posso credere che ti abbiano detto una cosa del genere. Poi si può specificare: è uno scherzo/è una bugia. 
Ma non è chiarissimo cosa Antoniodalesio voglia sapere!


----------



## Enloquecida

1) Non credo che te lo abbiano detto (noi italiani useremmo maggiormente questa frase per esprimere "parece mentira que te lo hayan dicho");
2) Sembra una menzogna il fatto che te l'abbiano detto.


----------



## Neuromante

Enloquecida.
¿No sería más parecido "Non posso credere"?


----------



## gatogab

Enloquecida said:


> 1) Non credo che te lo abbiano detto (noi italiani useremmo maggiormente questa frase per esprimere "parece mentira que te lo hayan dicho");
> 2) Sembra una menzogna il fatto che te l'abbiano detto.


 
É un modo di dire.
Suona strano se va tradotto letteralmente. Si riferisce ad incredulità
"Parece mentira que llueva así = sembra menzogna che piova così" 
gg


Neuromante said:


> Enloquecida.
> ¿No sería más parecido "Non posso credere"?


gg


----------



## Enloquecida

Neuromante said:


> Enloquecida.
> ¿No sería más parecido "Non posso credere"?


 
Es el mismo concepto


----------

